# National Summer Steamup 2018



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Summer is here and the National Summer Steamup, 2018 in Sacramento is just around the corner. This year the steamup is 11-15 July at the old stomping ground at McCellan Business Park, Sacramento CA.

Please visit our website at http://www.steam-events.org/ and sign up today.

Thanks and see you in July

vr Bob Sorenson


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Just wanted to float this back to the top as a reminder to sign up for the National Summer Steamup 2018 in Sacramento.

Thanks and see you there, Bob


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the radius of the largest track (below) at NSS?


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Chris: 15 feet to the center. 64 feet OAL.

vr ob


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

I registered for NSS 2018. Just now. Who else did today?

Steve Shyvers


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

xo18thfa said:


> Hi Chris: 15 feet to the center. 64 feet OAL.
> 
> vr ob


Steve;
Thanks very much.


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Steve,
I signed up for the whole enchilada very early yesterday morning. As it turns out I had US$120 bucks in a PayPal account that I had been unsuccessfully [their bad] trying to retrieve without a US$5 dollar 'check fee' being imposed by them for my 'convenience'. The NSS all-up fee was US$119 using PayPal and so now all is good. The missing buck? No sweat as it is only worth US$0.33 cents in my dob day dollars and the whole deal is off my mind. Lemons into lemonade works every time its tried.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

My video of the event: 





Scott


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Scott,
Good movie.
Looks like it was a good event.
Almost makes me want to make that long trip again, but not quite!
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Yes
Awesome video Scott. Thanks for including so many of my builds. I especially liked the one of the Heisler starting out with the automatic cylinder drains in action


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for putting this together Scott. Great show!! You could have done 3 hours and still not get it all.

Scott did a nice "trailer" video. It's on his channel.

Jim McDavid just posted 2 videos to YouTube:











See you guys next year.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for videos!


jim o


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Congrats to Alan Redeker and Rob Lenicheck for their interviews given at the National Summer Steamup for the YouTube Channel "Tested".


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> Congrats to Alan Redeker and Rob Lenicheck


Great job guys!


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, thank you for the great video, it was a real pleasure seeing 'in motion' many of the items I followed on the pages of Steam in the Garden. Stay Well.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Another video from NSS 2018 by the crew at "Tested". This one with Andy Sorenson on camera. Great job Andy!


----------

